# DSP Manager Suggestion



## bamaredwingsfan (Jun 9, 2011)

Would like to see the option to set sound profiles that are switchable with NFC tags. For example maybe have separate profiles for your car, headphones, and bluetooth that saves the eq settings for each category.


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

The Android Applications subforum is only for developers to post their Android Applications. Thread moved to the general Android subforum.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Who exactly is he making a request to? Developers generally don't read random comment requests not directed at them.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Not sure if he is directing it at a particular ROM or app developer. I just knew it didn't belong in the Android Applications subforum. Perhaps he can shed some light.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

landshark said:


> Not sure if he is directing it at a particular ROM or app developer. I just knew it didn't belong in the Android Applications subforum. Perhaps he can shed some light.


Haha, I was mostly asking a rhetorical question, but I would love to know what he was thinking at some point


----------

